# Bristol Anarchist Bookfair - Saturday 7th May, Hamilton House, Stokes Croft



## embree (Apr 24, 2011)

Lots of things to see and do - Active Distro, AK Press, Alternative Documentation Centre (Manchester), Autonomedia/Minor Compositions, Bath Bomb/Bath Activist Network, Bristol Against Arms Trade, Bristol Anarcha-Feminists, Bristol Anarchist Federation, Bristol ABC Prisoner Support, Bristol Animal Rights Collective, Bristol Housing Action Movement, Bristol IWW, Bristol No Borders, Bristol PSC, Bristol Rising Tide, Bristol Solidarity Federation, Bristol Stop The War, Bristol & Bath Hunt Sabs, Corporate Watch, Dissident Island Radio, Easton Cowgirls/boys(The Village Group), Elephant Editions, Freedom, FreeBus, Hereford Solidarity League/Hereford Heckler, Inforpress Centroamericana, Kebele Infoshop, Kiptik, Last Hours, Lib Com Journal, Local stall/Laura Wady & Object, Natterjack Press, Radical Routes, Reel News, Schnews, Shift mag, Smiling Chair Infoshop, Stop GM, Taunton Activist CollectivePlus RHZ stalls: Bloom and Curl Bookshop, Breviary Stuff Publications, Bristol Radical History Group, Justseeds, Kate Sharpley Library, Living Easton, Northern Voices, PM Press, Richard Roberts (translator), Tangent Books all have stalls. Radical History Zone from the very wonderful Bristol Radical History Group. Soccer vs the State event at Easton Community Centre on the Friday night. Lots of talks and whatnot, history of free festivals one caught my eye.

Do come 

http://www.bristolanarchistbookfair.org/


----------



## Geri (Apr 24, 2011)

I might pop along, the last one was very hot and smelly though. I lasted about two minutes before having to leave for air.


----------



## embree (Apr 25, 2011)

Was the last one in HH as well? Not been to one since the one two years ago (I think) at St Werburghs Community Centre.


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, it was really hot and the Radical History zone was at the top of the building. They wouldn't let you use the lift as they said it was better for you to walk up the stairs, so I couldn't be bothered to go up there.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a quick one - considering what's been going on in your part of the world as of late, do you think there's any chance of Avon and Somerset Plod intervening to shut this down on the day?  After last night's events, it doesn't such an absurd notion  - what say you, Bristolians?


----------



## embree (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd be shocked if they didn't try something tbh

There's a couple of squats due for eviction too, Stokes Croft streetfest and St Pauls Carnival coming up. All go round here


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 30, 2011)

Bookfair page deleted from Facebook: http://bristol.indymedia.org/article/704304


----------



## embree (May 3, 2011)

BUMP! This Saturday!

Come on down and have a rubberneck at the most revolting street in Britain today. Then look at some stalls and visit a workshop or three.

http://www.bristolanarchistbookfair.org/

Easton Cowboys are hosting 'Soccer vs the State' on Friday evening at Easton Community Centre. Sounds interesting, might go.

See you there


----------



## ernestolynch (May 3, 2011)

bookfair


----------



## teccuk (May 4, 2011)

I'm genuinely annoyed for missing this. I'd be really interested in hearing some of the workshops.


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2011)

If I do go, I am going to make a point of going up and down in the lift as often as I can.

Do they sell Addlestone's at the bar, does anyone know?


----------



## embree (May 4, 2011)

TBH I can't remember - think it's Stowford there but not sure


----------



## DrRingDing (May 4, 2011)

embree said:


>




Beautiful.


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2011)

embree said:


> TBH I can't remember - think it's Stowford there but not sure


 
I like that too.


----------



## strung out (May 4, 2011)

pretty sure it's stowford or maybe ashton press.


----------



## embree (May 4, 2011)

It's decent anyway, whatever it is they sell


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2011)

It ain't cheap though.


----------



## embree (May 4, 2011)

Stokes Croft Post Office sells competitively priced beverages for consumption on and around Turbo Island


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 5, 2011)

i'm sure this will be a very interesting day now, given the sale of the £5 banksy petrol bomb poster will attract a shit load of kids, media, protests and counter protests etc, all the ingredients for a potential re-run of this


----------



## Riklet (May 5, 2011)

Will be in town so might drop by, sounds interesting, i missed past ones...

Gotting the omgbanksy new poster is a top priority, obviously.  The yoot will be out in force.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 5, 2011)

yoot


----------



## embree (May 8, 2011)

Well that was a lot of fun  Anyone else go?


----------



## Geri (May 8, 2011)

I didn't make it in the end, too hot.


----------



## fractionMan (May 9, 2011)

Me neither.  Too hungover.


----------



## embree (May 9, 2011)

> Bristol's annual anarchist bookfair on 7 May attracted the largest turnout yet for the fourth year running, as the vitality, creativity and politics of the anarchist movement continues to attract ever greater interest.



Report here


----------



## embree (May 9, 2011)

Report on the Squattastic meeting held at Bookfair - possible changes in the law and supporting squatters


----------



## embree (May 9, 2011)




----------



## ernestolynch (May 10, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2011)

> We have a very few bookfair fundraising t-shirts left (see image). Sizes left are men's large, and women's medium (ie 10-12) and* large (ie 12-14).* Cost £8 plus £1p&p, or pick one up direct from us at the feedback meeting next week.



12-14 is large in anarchist terms


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 11, 2011)

Just spotted this on Bristol Indymedia about the bookfair - http://bristol.indymedia.org/article/704466

Massive  A&S Plod, at least wiser heads prevailed.


----------



## embree (May 11, 2011)

Bloody hell. Totally believeable given their little performance at the Occasional Cinema night in St Werburghs the night before riot 2


----------



## BlackArab (May 13, 2011)

Turned up on Saturday morning only to see a long line of poshos and student types looking smug as they realised they would be getting their paws on the Banksy stuff before the radicals had woken up. Nice to bump into JTG as actual anarchists seemed thin on the ground at that time and the crowd was looking like a garden fete in Henleaze. It seemed that art investment rather than anarchism was setting the agenda. Hope it all went well, would have come back but had to go to London.

I heard the Banksy stuff was raising money for a Riot defence fund but some people are saying it's all going to the PRSC, anyone verify?


----------



## embree (May 13, 2011)

tbh I think most of the radicals couldn't have given a shit about the posters. I think the PRSC story is for public consumption, the money's going where it's needed afaik


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2011)

got stuck in Tesco's talking to Geri


----------

